# Strange Problem With My Fish



## Emperor Xenophon (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, im completely new to having fish as pets. Only last month I bought a 15ltr Baby BiOrb with the Moonlight addon. I added 3 small fish originally (terribly overcrowded I know, but I've learnt my lesson). Unfortunately one died off, and the other 2 were fine for quite some time.

However a fortnight ago I introduced a new Black Moor (Bruce) into the tank, bringing the number back up to 3. My oranda (Bubbles) took sick and died a week later.... its strange, but he basically floated upright at the top of the tank, just breathing. The only activity he showed was when I put my hand in to feed them (he would actually go crazy and swim about a good bit before returning to the same spot). Eventually he just died after a day or so of this behaviour =(

Whats wierd is that 3 days ago my fantail Pearl began to exhibit the exact same behaviour, and now shes dead too (exact same manner of death as Bubbles).

Now im worried that something is wrong with the tank. Ive treated them for white spot twice (when the parasite was clearly visible on their scales) and I took 2 complete water tests; one 2 days ago and one just there now. The results either way are the same:

PH - 7.5
Ammonia - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Nitrate - roughly 20ppm

What could be causing the fish deaths?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I know what is wrong with your tank it's 15 liters. 15 ltrs is 4 gallons. That is way, way, way too small too keep one goldfish in. If you try to keep 3 in it they will die. It's not really your fault, I'm not sure it should even be legal to sell a tank like that.

I can't tell you exactly why your goldfish died. It could have been ammonia poisoning, lack of oxigen, a parasite or the meds themselves that did, probably some combination of those. In such a small tank things go bad very quickly which will kill the fish or cause stress and make them prone to parasites etc.

To keep the fish you have you need to buy a tank of at least 40 liters (bigger is better and a must if you are going to get more fish) and a good filter. A fancy goldfish can live for 20 years. If you are not able to get a bigger tank find a new home for him soon.

The tank you have is a bit small to keep anything but if you add a heater (made for a small tank) and do a lot of reading you might consider a betta, an african dwarf frog, two male guppies, an apple snail or shrimp. I'm not recomending any of these because it is smaller than I would try but they are possible, read lots and decide for yourself.

Also read about cycling a new tank, It's very important for begginers.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ammonia 0, really? Surprising.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

a goldfish that is floating at the surface and breathing has a blockage, and it is effecting the swim bladder. Take frozen peas and thaw, remove the skins, mash, and feed to your floatie. It acts like a laxative and will help them move things along inside, and it will help your fish moderate their bouyancy better. You should continue to feed peas periodically, and get yourself a better grade of fish food, one with better quality ingredients and more vegetable matter, but probably you should always feed peas as a preventative. Once a fish has had this problem it is probably always a good idea to give it peas, kind of like giving a cat hairball medicine. 

Yes, you need a bigger tank, your fish will be happier, healthier, and better able to grow properly. Growing stunted in a small space will lead to health problems like this one and a short life. Goldfish are surprisingly long lived if cared for well. Don't wait until the fish is too big, get a bigger tank as soon as you can.


----------

